# NVIDIA Kills the GTX 780 Ti, GTX 780, GTX 770, Cuts GTX 760 Pricing



## btarunr (Sep 19, 2014)

Following the launch of its GeForce GTX 980 and GTX 970 graphics cards, NVIDIA announced discontinuation of three of its top-selling high-end graphics cards, the GeForce GTX 780 Ti, the GeForce GTX 780, and the GeForce GTX 770. The $549 GeForce GTX 980 cannibalizes the GTX 780 Ti and GTX 780; and is cheaper to make, with 2 billion fewer transistors, four fewer memory chips, and a lighter VRM; while the GTX 970 targets several key sub-$350 products, blasting the GTX 770 to irrelevance. NVIDIA also tweaked pricing of its GeForce GTX 760 performance-segment graphics card, which now starts at $219. The company is expected to launch its replacement, the GeForce GTX 960, some time in October, 2014.



 

 

 



*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 19, 2014)

I guess i'll be getting 2x GTX 970s


----------



## HumanSmoke (Sep 19, 2014)

Well, this is definitely in the running for biggest non-surprise of the year.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Sep 19, 2014)

Durvelle27 said:


> I guess i'll be getting 2x GTX 970s


exactly what i was thinking ... or one 980 (i can still find buyers for my 290 i bet) oh well end2014/2015 sill be green in the end ... now to the REVIEWS! (from w1zzard and btarunr!!!)


----------



## Drac (Sep 19, 2014)

should i buy the 760 or should i wait for the 960? Now the 760 is cheap after the cut price but I dont know what will be the price for the 960  when its released in oct.


----------



## revanchrist (Sep 19, 2014)

Drac said:


> should i buy the 760 or should i wait for the 960? Now the 760 is cheap after the cut price but I dont know what will be the price for the 960  when its released in oct.



Msrp should be around 260-280 us dollar after converted from chinese currency from some leak i've heard but you should really wait till october for it's performance review since no one knows it's exact performance right now.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Sep 19, 2014)

revanchrist said:


> but you should really wait till october for it's performance review since no one knows it's exact performance right now.


well yes now we know ... thanks TPU 

edit: oh wait the 960 bah the 970 is cheap enough to be a good replacement for any 760 buyers


----------



## wiski (Sep 19, 2014)

GreiverBlade said:


> well yes now we know ... thanks TPU
> 
> edit: oh wait the 960 bah the 970 is cheap enough to be a good replacement for any 760 buyers



Yup, I have a GTX 760 SC and am thinking I'll probably get a GTX 970 after MSI or EVGA gets their hands on it. I still game at 1080p (and plan to continue to for a long while) so it should be plenty.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Sep 19, 2014)

I wish people would make up their minds on the 980. I hear its not that much better than the 780(Ti) and now this article is saying it "cannibalizes" them which means it blows the previous gen out of the water. So which is it?


----------



## rtwjunkie (Sep 19, 2014)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> I wish people would make up their minds on the 980. I hear its not that much better than the 780(Ti) and now this article is saying it "cannibalizes" them which means it blows the previous gen out of the water. So which is it?


 
By cannibalize, it means it's just performs better and is a better performance for the dollar, and has occupied, or "eaten" the 780 Ti's former glory place.  No reason to have it around anymore.


----------



## KomanderKain (Sep 19, 2014)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> I wish people would make up their minds on the 980. I hear its not that much better than the 780(Ti) and now this article is saying it "cannibalizes" them which means it blows the previous gen out of the water. So which is it?



In this instance cannibalizes means "eats up" the same market segment, as in the performance is close enough that the cards would be competing with each other in the same market segment.


----------



## ur6beersaway (Sep 20, 2014)

I'll suffer with my extra 2 billion transistors, 780Ti is still one great card. Good luck Maxwell.


----------



## Andrew (Sep 20, 2014)

Waiting for GTX 980 *TI*...


----------

